# Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2011)

*Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition


----------



## cLaYtOn (30. Mai 2011)

*Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Das nenn ich mal ne klasse Vollversion als Dreingabe zum Heft! Wer Titan Quest noch nicht (durch)gezockt hat sollte sich das Heft allein aus diesem Grund schon kaufen... vorausgesetzt er wartet wie ich auf D3!


----------



## chhrille (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

ich warte lieber auf diablo3 und solange zock ich cod mw2 ^^


----------



## Skipper (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

also wer es noch net gespielt hat, sollte es tun, aber lieber gleich mit dem Addon ^^
weil hammer war das spiel auf jeden fall wo ich es damals gespielt hatte


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Da hättet ihr lieber Diablo 2 reinlegen sollen, Titan Quest ist Müll im Vergleich zu Diablo 2.


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Da hättet ihr lieber Diablo 2 reinlegen sollen, Titan Quest ist Müll im Vergleich zu Diablo 2.



Ja klar ... diablo2 Steinzeit Grafik 

Titan Quest ist das einzige Rollengame was Diablo am nächsten kommt , mit einer richtig guten Grafik ... aber ich habe kein Bock mehr auf TQ , hab es schon 1000mal gezockt ... der Lutscher ist abgelutscht (schade)

Mit TQ ist es wie mit Diablo , wer Jagen und Sammeln mag , aber diese Games nicht kennt ... hat echt was verpasst .


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Werd mir das Heft auf jeden Fall besorgen

Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Kann es kaum noch erwarten das Ding morgen in den Händen zu halten


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Juni 2011)

Schöne aktion. Titan quest ist echt ein spitzen  game.
Auch wenn es nicht diablo2 ist, so ist es doch nah genug dran, um es mal ein bisschen zu spielen. Und vor allem grafisch ist es diablo sogar um längen voraus (was wohl aber auch nicht schwer ist  ) die level sind auch sehr schön designt, da kann man echt nicht meckern. Vor allem auch abwechslungsreicher als bei d2. Und die mythologischen wurzeln sind auch ganz cool eingeflochten.


----------



## darkKO (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Titan Quest rockt die Bude allein schon wegen dem sehr gutem Multiplayer (Offline sowie Online Coop)...Gott war ich süchtig nach dem Game...

Vorallem fallen im Multiplayer gern mal so Sätze wie:



> _"Hey, schnapp mir nicht immer die blauen und lilanen Sachen weg, ich will auch gern mal was davon haben!"_
> 
> *Antwort:*
> 
> _"Egal, wirds halt gedoppelt..."_



Wer auf das Genre steht, der MUSS Titan Quest gespielt haben...


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Läuft Titan Quest auch unter Windows 7 64bit?
Wenn nicht, kaufe ich mir nur das Magazin ohne DVD.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Bei mir läuft es jedenfalls, ist aber nicht die Heft-Version.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Machte bei uns im Produktionstest der DVD keine Probleme. Wir testen eigentlich hauptsächlich unter 7-64.


----------



## RedBrain (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Ohne virtueller Speicher = kein Start von Titan Quest. 

Tja, ein kleines Fehler an die Programmierer.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Ja, das sollte man beachten. Pagefile zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## kmf (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Diablo 2 hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen. Das sollte ursprünglich mal aufs Notebook, damit ich unterwegs auch etwas Kurzweil hätte. Aber irgendwie immer vergessen. Jetzt ist seit dem Wochenende Titan Quest drauf und ich erwisch mich - laufend hab ich jetzt das Notebook am Wickel. Schei0 Sucht ...


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

PC Mark 07 ist ein diablo-klon.. ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Warten auf Diablo 3 überbrücken: PCGH 07/2011 mit Vollversion Titan Quest und PC Mark 7 Basic Edition*

Habe gerade das "Kommentar" von Seite 90 von "123Fakename" gelesen: Alter Verwalter, als Redakteur hat man bestimmt einen hohen Bedarf an guten Beruhigungspillen  Wie ist das mit dem "User" ausgegangen? Konnte er sich mit etwas zufrieden geben oder wartet der besagte User heute noch auf Antwort? 

Echt übel, Dreistigkeit FTW


----------

